

A Ruby Metaprogramming Introduction [2007] - delano
http://practicalruby.blogspot.com/2007/02/ruby-metaprogramming-introduction.html

======
delano
This post is a couple years old, but it's a great read. I understand a bit
more about Ruby every time I read it.

